# Young Dutch at Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are some of the many young Dutch I have running on at the moment...

This young black Dutch lady is from a self outcross I did to try and improve the size, shape and saddle coverage. She has a lovely high saddle (although a bit raggedy) but unfortunately too much on her face. The cheek markings are supposed to stop before the whisker bed. She has a much nicer head and better ears and tail than the Dutch x Dutch mice I have though:



















This is a buck from a different self outcross. He's ony 8 weeks old at the moment but he's huge, the same size as his Dutch sire already. Not so good with the saddle but better cheek markings. He's very friendly  :










(I'm loving those huge bold eyes!)









This is a doe from a Dutch x Dutch mating. Not the best picture, but she's got pretty cheek markings and a good under, but her saddle slips back over the spine:










And these are chocolate Dutch does from Dutch x Dutch, aged 5 weeks. I love my chocolate Dutch; the colour combination is so pretty:




























ETA: Here are some shots of the young Dutch bucks chilling while I clean their cage out. All but one of these are from self outcross litters. The black buck with the widest blaze is from a Dutch x Dutch litter:





































Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh, they're beautifully marked, They're all lovely but your doe in the first pic is really pretty and seems to have nice sized ears too


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty. I love the pileup of young bucks in the last few pix.


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

Very pretty. They all look so soft.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

lovely mice youve got there. i love the chocolate dutch. they look lovely.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I really like that first girl Sarah! Well done!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SarahY said:


> Here are some of the many young Dutch I have running on at the moment...
> 
> This young black Dutch lady is from a self outcross I did to try and improve the size, shape and saddle coverage. ...
> She has a much nicer head and better ears and tail than the Dutch x Dutch mice I have though.
> Sarah xxx


Great Sarah! Heavy outcrosses are the only way to improve type and size of small inbred varities. Now you have all chances open to select for better colour and creat your very own Dutch line by linebreeding.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarah you have some beutiful meeces there 
The chocolate is gorgeous!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very pretty! you can see that they have improved in size from them photos (ears body and tail)


----------

